# northern Cyprus



## sandraandjosh (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi all !!! Can anyone tell me does this forum cover northern Cyprus? If not does anyone know of a forum that does? Thanks in advance. Sandra x


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Due to legal status of North Cyprus, there is no separate section. Post your question here and at Cyprus section, maybe someone can help.


----------



## sandraandjosh (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi, thank you for your response. We will be moving to trnc later this year, renting a friends villa initially in iskele. We have been before and loved it. My question is about the international schools. There are 3, the American college and 2 English schools. Does anyone have any experience of them? Our son is 12. Sandra x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Do you have jobs to go to or have you got an online business or something?
I doubt whether there will be lots of jobs in the area just to walk into.


----------



## sandraandjosh (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Veronica, no we are taking early retirement. We are very lucky as we're renting a friends villa for next to nothing. As he only gets over a couple of times a year it's costing him a fortune in running costs and repairs (as it's a new build there's a lot of damp). Are you in Turkey or trnc? How long have you been there? Sandra x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I am in Southern Cyprus. The legal half
Why the sudden change from Spain to Cyprus?


----------



## sandraandjosh (Jan 14, 2014)

We have to consider our son and Cyprus is his preference. We have been there several times and love it. We were originally looking at Spain as my partner lived there in his previous life!!! However, with our friends offer of his villa it's really a no boner!!! We already know people there both ex pats and turks. Sandra x


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Might be hard to find the answer in this forum. What do the expats you know tell ?


----------



## sandraandjosh (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi, unfortunately none of them have kids at school age!!! I have 2 of the prospectuses and we'll be over in April/may time so I will visit the schools while I'm there. Thanks Sandra x


----------



## baysal (Mar 3, 2014)

hi sandra , 
I am Cuneyt (john) from Turkısh side of Cyprus. I am original cypriot.. I will be much appriciate to help you, to know more about Turkish side.. you can ask me anything else.. thanks and regards.


----------



## sandraandjosh (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi cuney thank you very much. Whereabouts in trnc are you? Sandra


----------



## baysal (Mar 3, 2014)

I am in Kyrenia.. but cyprus is too small and we have more information all about of cyprus.. you can travel all cyprus in 4 hours..


----------



## sandraandjosh (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi, yes we have been before. We normally stay in Iskele. When we move over, we will be looking in the kyrenia area as we have a 12 year old son who will attend one of the English schools. Do you know the schools? Sandra x


----------



## baysal (Mar 3, 2014)

yes but I guess you must check in famagusta. we have nice english based school including college and university departments also in there. name is Eastern mediterenian university and college. you find nice opportunities in there. about 15-20 minutes far from İskele..


----------



## sandraandjosh (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for that information. I will look into it. Sandra x


----------

